# Canon 7D Body: Patience Paid Off



## Liamsford (Oct 11, 2012)

I do not believe I am a beginner; however, this was the closest to appropriate section for this thread...

*------
*
Two years ago, I got my first DSLR which was the Canon Rebel XS.  After about a year, I upgraded to the Canon T2i.  On my 18th birthday&#8230; long story short, my camera was stolen.  This mistake I made and the trust I had in others will never happen again, I can promise that.  Recently I got my first job and have been saving up a bit.  I'm planning to purchase a Canon 7D body, as that was my upgrade goal when I had my T2i and I feel is the perfect camera for me and my skill level at the moment.

I am planning to purchase a great/near perfect condition 7D body with not too many shots taken from craigslist for $1000


*1.)  Is there anything I should know/make sure of before purchasing a Canon 7D body?  The 7D has been out for a few years, is there any reason/soon to be Canon releases that I should look in to rather than getting the 7D?

2.)  What is a solid, more towards inexpensive, lens i should purchase along with the 7D to take advantage of its specs while I save up for a quality glass (L-Series) lens?*



Thank you!


----------



## KmH (Oct 11, 2012)

** Thread moved* *to the *Canon* forum, per the Beginner's forum description:




> *Photography Beginners' Forum*
> Dont be shy. Use one of the forums in the - Photo Galleries - Photos submitted by members for general display or critique - section of TPF if you want C&C improvement tips on some of the photos you have taken. *For equipment specific questions, use one of the forums in the Camera Forum section of TPF*. Brushing up on some of the basics? The Beginner's forum is for asking basic technical photographic questions about things like shutter speed, aperture, ISO, white balance, metering modes, focusing modes.


----------

